# XFS gepatchter Kernel 2.4.19

## Beforegod

So,

nachdem mir leider ein Fehler unterlaufen ist bei der Umbenennung des alten Threads hier nochmal der neue  :Wink: 

Der Link für den XFS Kernel :

http://www.warnecke.at/privat/linux-2.4.19-xfs.tar.bz2

----------

## KiLLaCaT

die es interresiert: den kernel gibts jetzt unter

http://www.warnecke.at/.privat/linux-2.4.19-xfs.tar.bz2

----------

## neo-X²

ich weis nicht ob es mir nur so geht, aber irgendwie lässt sich das Archiv nicht fehlerfrei entpacken. Naja, macht ja auch nix. Mittlerweile gibt ja ein "emerge -u xfs-sources" eine 2.4.19er Version ans Tageslicht. Nur leider läßt sich das Teil nicht kompilieren.

----schnipp--------------------------------------------

linux-2.4.19-xfs/lib/lib.a /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-xfs/arch/i386/lib/lib.a --end-group  -o vmlinux

fs/fs.o: In function `fsync_dev_lockfs':

fs/fs.o(.text+0x38f0): undefined reference to `DQUOT_SYNC'

make[1]: *** [kallsyms] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-xfs«

make: *** [vmlinux] Fehler 2

---schnapp--------------------------------------------------------------

hab die alten Einstellungen verwendet wie bei der 2.4.18er und nur mit "make oldconfig" alle neu hinzugekommenen Sachen durchgeschaut aber nix weiter zum Kernel hinzu gefügt. Weis jemand Rat wodurch dieser Fehler zustande kommt? Ich wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar. Ansonsten bleibt mir nix weiter übrig als zu warten, da ich nicht der Kerneltüftler bin der sich so gut damit auskennt.

----------

## awp

es gibt ein neues ebuild - 2.4.19-xfs-r1 - da ist dieser fehler behoben..

----------

## neo-X²

danke dir @awp für diese Info.

Und Glückwunsch für dein erstes Posting auf dem Board und herzlich willkommen unter den GenToo-Usern  :Cool:  Hab 'ne schöne Zeit mit uns und mit GenToo-Linux.

PS: Kernel 2.4.19-xfs-r1 läuft  :Very Happy:   Ur noch ALSA dazu packen und alles ist gegessen

Danke noch mal für den Tipp

----------

## lordimac

Wie geht das vor sich, wenn ich nun den neuen kernel ermerge? Wir dder dann ganz normal in mein /usr/src Verzeichnis gepackt und ich muss wie bei der Installation "make menuconfig" usw machen, oder ist es komplizierter?

Muss man ALSA neu kompillieren, wenn man beim ersten mal mit dem neuen Kernel bootet?

----------

## neo-X²

 *Quote:*   

> Wir dder dann ganz normal in mein /usr/src Verzeichnis gepackt 

 

ja, da das Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux nur ein Link auf die Kernelsourcen ist, mußt du ihn nur auf die neue Kernelsource anpassen (neu Verlinken)

Um für die Konfiguration der neuen Kernelsorcen eine gute Ausgangsbasis zu haben, würde ich die .config aus den alten Kernelquellen in die Neuen kopieren und mal mit "make menuconfig" mal nachschauen, was hinzugekommen ist und eventuelle Änderungen vornehmen. Ein "make oldconfig" hat den gleichen Effekt, dafür bleibt er bei allen neu hinzu gekommenen Sachen stehen und fragt dich welche Änderungen du wünscht. Defaultmässig sollten aber alle neuen Features und Treiber deaktiviert sei, damit du dir nix unerwünschtes "einfängst".  Dannach sollte dem Kompilieren nichts mehr im Weg stehen. Den restlichen Verlauf wirst du ja sicherlich kennen.

 *Quote:*   

> Muss man ALSA neu kompillieren, wenn man beim ersten mal mit dem neuen Kernel bootet?

 

wenn du es benötigst, ja!

----------

## lordimac

Jo ALSA benötige ich.  :Smile: 

OK, werd den neuen kernel mal jetzt die Tage ausprobieren. 

Thx, lordimac

----------

